# Plow and Diesel



## Upscale (Oct 5, 2009)

I had heard that some diesel trucks can't have a plow installed because of weight problems. Has anyone heard anything like this. I am in the market for a used 2007 F350, but if it can't hold a plow, I don't want to purchase. Any help would be great!


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

2006 F250 6.0 Powerstroke with Bully dog power pup and a 760# Curtis SnoPro 3000, works nice


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

@ work on a lil storm


----------



## Upscale (Oct 5, 2009)

Great! Do you know if there are any limitations to the size of plow that can be used?


----------



## BTB (Dec 3, 2009)

I have two powerstroke Fords, with Fisher 8' HD's - OBS - so I'm sure the specs would be different than for a newer model.

Try this link, it should tell you what would be applicable for a specific truck.

http://www.fisherplows.com/ematch.asp

Nothing like the smell of freshly fallen snow & Diesel! 

E


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

Money has no limits lol... I only do a few drives, but mainly used it to do the shop's lot when the tractor didn't get to it, we got 24/hr deliveries coming in, so it's sort of a paid for backup. Plow is 7 1/2 with flaps on sides and on top, added Firestone air springs up front so it don't hit hard on our roads. Where I'm from plow trucks aren't really best options with snow accumulations, so basically it's loaders and blowers...

Last year I ran this plow on a F150 small 8, and worked fine, all I added was timbren's in front...

The diesel is awesome on pushing, will go until the blade lifts and truck climbs the bank...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Upscale;901065 said:


> Great! Do you know if there are any limitations to the size of plow that can be used?


It just depends on whether or not you want/need to be completely legal.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Look at the Front GAWR on the driver's door spec tag. A truck with the plow package will have a 6000lb Front GAWR if it's a diesel.

The front end of my 07 diesel w/o a plow is 4930lbs so I'm still under 6000lbs with my 9'2" Boss Power-V XT on the front.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I had a 2005 6.0 with a Western 8'6" MVP plus on it. The truck did not have plow prep. Never had any problems beside i had the snow plow fan clutch installed on the truck cause it would run warm when i went down the highway for more the 15 miles.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

We (my partner) have 2 SRW F350 diesels, 04's. One with a Blizzard 810, and the other with an 8611.

Plowin machines.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

H20 just installed the 8'2" Boss on my 06 F250 diesel I love it


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

i run a nine foot xblade 08 ford f350 srw crew cab with 6.4 i love it works great. if you look on the fisher ematch it says that you can run up to nine foot xblade.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

*14:89 diesel plow truck 
wins races , goes to work and pushes large amounts of white stuff*


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

........................................:waving:


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

cretebaby;901085 said:


> It just depends on whether or not you want/need to be completely legal.


legal ??? on plow size ??? 11 ft . max with wings ....wouldn't one say ?:salute:

thats like attaching 15 chutes on a front loader shooting "uphill"

some folk just love to see themself post or pose .


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Deco;908406 said:


> legal ??? on plow size ??? 11 ft . max with wings ....wouldn't one say ?:salute:
> 
> thats like attaching 15 chutes on a front loader shooting "uphill"
> 
> some folk just love to see themself post or pose .


Is that why you have 3 posts in a row?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*diesel with plow*

According to most plow manufacturers chevy diesels can't take a plow due to front weight ratings. I believe this is because chevy runs IFS. I know many people that have them because, like said in a previous post, money talks. Ford still has a straight axle and can, for the most part, carry any plow you want.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Upscale;901022 said:


> I had heard that some diesel trucks can't have a plow installed because of weight problems. Has anyone heard anything like this. I am in the market for a used 2007 F350, but if it can't hold a plow, I don't want to purchase. Any help would be great!


A Frod F350 diesel can easily carry a good size plow. A diesel engine is significantly heavier than a gas engine, which is why some people say you can't put a plow on a diesel. But "everyone" does it. It may exceed the front axle weight rating and your dealer may refuse to cover repairs under warranty.


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

Here's my 2002 F-350 with an 8' Fisher. After plowing with a diesel, I'll never go back to gas. Love this truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

i ran a wideout (one of the heaviest 1000lbs) on a 05 ,6.0psd. no problems at all .its now on my 08 6.4 psd


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

We got a 04 F250 with a 6.0 last year and it uses no fuel when plowing compared to our old gas job 
I put a small Curtis 550 sander in the bed

so nice but it needs to be washed today


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Upscale;901022 said:


> I had heard that some diesel trucks can't have a plow installed because of weight problems. Has anyone heard anything like this. I am in the market for a used 2007 F350, but if it can't hold a plow, I don't want to purchase. Any help would be great!


Crap, guess I better go unmount the plows I have on all 6 of my diesels.

Wish someone would have informed me.  :realmad:


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;918169 said:


> Crap, guess I better go unmount the plows I have on all 6 of my diesels.
> 
> Wish someone would have informed me.  :realmad:


:laughing:


----------

